# Spouse Parent Visa?



## zhu (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm South African (abroad now). Will be going to the Embassy this week to get some information, but figured I'll post here as well.

Plan is fiance going with me (we might get married before though) when moving back to SA. Don't think that will be much of an issue.

However, as soon I'm back in stream (2-4 months) I would like her mom to join us as well (retired). Fiance is the only child, and the mom all by herself here. (She's keen to join, despite SA's crime reputation)

Anyone went through a similar process?


----------

